# Need a few plant IDs: Petco terrarium plants.



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

We got some new plants in today at work, and since I'm still new to all this I wanted to get a few IDs on them:




































Also would like to know if any of them are okay with PDFs, thanks in advance!


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the first one in my 10g vert, and I also have no idea what it is! Be waiting to get an answer too.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Firsts one is green arrowhead..last one most places call golden bamboo..even though its not a bamboo and i don't now the other name... that comes in a few color variations and i think the 3rd pic is one of them....i cant recall the name of the 2nd pic..hope this helps.
Brian


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Brian Ferriera said:


> Firsts one is green arrowhead..last one most places call golden bamboo..even though its not a bamboo and i don't now the other name... that comes in a few color variations and i think the 3rd pic is one of them....i cant recall the name of the 2nd pic..hope this helps.
> Brian


Are they okay? I searched green arrowhead and it doesn't look exactly the same, but close.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Should be ok...the "bamboo" one does not like it wet all the time...the arrow head is very hard to kill
Brian


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

1st one looks like a syngonium of some sort (angel wings), works fine in most terrariums.

2nd one I've seen it but cannot remember a name for the life of me.... it's a house plant and probably gets pretty big..???

3rd looks like a ti plant, gets big not a good choice

4th is a Dracaena....well so is #3 come to think of it...... anyway, I've had this one as a house plant and yes....it gets pretty tall.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I think #2 is a green dracaena


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

So the first one is a good choice for terrariums? That is the one I am most interested out of them. Out of the others, do any of them stay small enough (with pruning) for a 10 gallon vert?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

1st plant is a Syngonium, the rest are all Dracaena.

Like already mentioned, the Syngonium are nearly indestructible. The Dracaena work but will probably outgrow the viv.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay thanks everyone, I will probably pick up the first one tomorrow. I will also take a few other pictures to ID what else we have.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

need a few more ids, please!


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmm.... Hard to tell but let me take a guess...

1. Looks like some type of Acorus or maybe a Spider Plant but leaning more towards the Acorus
2. Dracaena, I forget the name of this one.
3. Looks like either an Anubias or Spathiphyllum


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, any other input?


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow your store has a lot. I am interested in the first and third ones on this page cause my local store has them and I was planning on buying some.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

RachelRiot said:


> Wow your store has a lot. I am interested in the first and third ones on this page cause my local store has them and I was planning on buying some.


lol, this isn't even all we can get, we probably have 4 or 5 others in stock and can get more.


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Sadly all the stores around here suck. They never order plants. When they do have them they look like no one has ever taken care of them. Every once in a while I stumble across some good ones and I am quick to buy them up. I have a tank for just plants.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

RachelRiot said:


> Sadly all the stores around here suck. They never order plants. When they do have them they look like no one has ever taken care of them. Every once in a while I stumble across some good ones and I am quick to buy them up. I have a tank for just plants.


Yeah, our's don't do too well because we don't have a great setup for them, and anytime I try to improve it they end up changing it back 

Anyone else for IDs?


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

schgriffith said:


>


Dracaena marginata ('Tricolour' maybe?)

I'm a little surprised at all these Dracaenas... most (with the exception of Dracaena sanderiana - lucky bamboo and the variegated one in the first post in this thread) need good drainage (they look like their rock wool is very wet in all of these pictures, may be acceptable for rooting but not for long term growth) and grow large. Dracaenas are also abused (sorry, I meant to say sold) as aquatic plants by a number of stores, which they also aren't.

The third picture in your first post is a Ti plant (Cordyline fruticosa) can grow to 4m tall - I only wish I had a viv suitable for one lol


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

andrew__ said:


> Dracaena marginata ('Tricolour' maybe?)
> 
> I'm a little surprised at all these Dracaenas... most (with the exception of Dracaena sanderiana - lucky bamboo and the variegated one in the first post in this thread) need good drainage (they look like their rock wool is very wet in all of these pictures, may be acceptable for rooting but not for long term growth) and grow large. Dracaenas are also abused (sorry, I meant to say sold) as aquatic plants by a number of stores, which they also aren't.
> 
> The third picture in your first post is a Ti plant (Cordyline fruticosa) can grow to 4m tall - I only wish I had a viv suitable for one lol


Ehe good information. Yeah, most of the plants we sell never get sold, and because we don't have anything to put them in besides a shelf, they end up dying. I've saved a few that were close to death, but I am only able to take them for free once they aren't able to sell anymore 

The reason I am asking if most are suitable is because if I am able to use them, I might as well get them before they go in the dumpster. I wish I worked in a real pet store.


----------

